# Idle problem



## zach63 (Sep 30, 2010)

I have a 1994 Nissan Altima has a bad misfire. Replaced the spark plugs and wires. Can anyone help me as to what it could be?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I would look at the following: oil inside the distributor (meaning the shaft seal failed and you need to replace the distributor. The oil contaminates the sensor plate.), a bad distributor cap or rotor (I highly recommend sticking with genuine Nissan parts for this) and/or a possible leaking intake gasket (common problem on the U13 Altimas).


----------

